# WIFI on Dell Lattitude D620

## supamagnastar

Hello,  This was my first gentoo install.  I am aware that the wireless support is finiky at best.  I am running kernel 2.6.25-r7.  I just upgraded.  While reconfiguring my kernel, I noticed b43 drivers were added.  I enabled these as modules.  My lspci reads:

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

From everything I found these are the proper drivers to be using.  When I lsmod b43 is loaded.  However, my wifi card does not seem to power on.  My ifconfig only lists eth0 and lo.  Can anyone help me?  I appreciate it and thank you in advance.

Devin

----------

## defenderBG

Can you be more specific on what you did? Post tail | dmesg as well.

This is a nice wiki about bcm drivers: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Broadcom_43xx

----------

## Hu

Does wlan0 show up in the output of ip link show?  If you ip link set dev wlan0 up, does the wireless radio activate?

By default, ifconfig only lists active interfaces.  If you have not activated the wireless radio, ifconfig will not show wlan0.

----------

## supamagnastar

Hello,

Thank you for the reply.  

ip link yielded:

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:18:8b:a6:09:67 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

ip link set dev wlan0 up yielded:

SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device

This is my dmesg:

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Tue Sep 2 16:17:10 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fe81400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fe81400 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f4008000 - 00000000f400c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009f000 for 1024 bytes.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261761) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261761

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261761

On node 0 totalpages: 261761

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 253 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32132 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000FC070, 0014 (r0 DELL  )

ACPI: RSDT 3FE8198A, 0044 (r1 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 3FE82800, 0074 (r1 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT 3FE83400, 51AC (r1 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 3FE91C00, 0040

ACPI: HPET 3FE82F00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M07            1 ASL        61)

ACPI: APIC 3FE83000, 0068 (r1 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        47)

ACPI: ASF! 3FE82C00, 005B (r16 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: MCFG 3FE82FC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 3FE8309C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: TCPA 3FE83300, 0032 (r1 DELL    M07     27D60C12 ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE81A11, 04DC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 259716

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.064 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031484k/1047044k available (3164k kernel code, 15004k reserved, 1667k data, 284k init, 129540k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05c1000 - 0xc0608000   ( 284 kB)

      .data : 0xc041738a - 0xc05b813c   (1667 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041738a   (3164 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.19 BogoMIPS (lpj=7988392)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 698 Objects with 96 Devices 256 Methods 12 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 ip 4000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=7980087)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (7984.23 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

Measured 4317545856 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

Marking TSC unstable due to: check_tsc_sync_source failed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver 

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 3 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..................................................................

Initialized 7/12 Regions 11/16 Fields 31/33 Buffers 17/28 Packages (720 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [TCPA] -  00, should be 93 [20070126]

ACPI: SSDT 3FE819CE, 0043 (r1  LMPWR  DELLLOM     1001 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00EC) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

.

Executed 4 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 101 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fe813ff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fe81400-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x3ff00000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffa80000-0xffa83fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4000000-0xf4003fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4004000-0xf4004fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4005000-0xf4005fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4006000-0xf4006fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf4008000-0xf400bfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1010-0x102f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc80-0xcaf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcc0-0xcff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcbc-0xcbf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x97f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0xcb0-0xcbb has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0c:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xed000000-0xefefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xecf00000-0xecffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xece00000-0xecefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: SSDT 3FE82138, 0244 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0075) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 3FE81EED, 01C6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0076) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE8237C, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 007C) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 3FE820B3, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 007D) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tg3.c:v3.91 (April 18, 2008)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:09:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM5752KFBG) rev 6002 PHY(5752)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:18:8b:a6:09:67

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Hitachi HTS721080G9SA00, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD-RW/DVD-ROM TSL462D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7538KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:8@1f0 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 0 (errno=-16)

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #3:8@170 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 1 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available native port

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xffa80000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-2.3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-2.3:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-2.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2.3.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2.3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2.3.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2.3.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-1 :Cool:  initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

tg3: eth0: Link is down.

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

----------

## defenderBG

Hi again, 

you have not activated the drivers, please read the following wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Broadcom_43xx

if you have further questions or problems, please dont hesitate to write.

Btw the wireless support has being getting better and better lately. I have no problems with it anymore.

You can read this wiki for D630 as well, which should be pretty near as specification to D620.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D630#WLAN:_Dell_Wireless_1390

----------

## supamagnastar

I am sorry but I see nothing about activating the drivers on that page.  I used the fwcutter, and rebooted but still no luck.

----------

## IvanMajhen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5175576-highlight-.html#5175576

----------

## supamagnastar

Thank you both.  I got it working.

----------

